# Hinertgrundbild wird nicht mehr angezigt



## fidessi (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

meine Webseite ist schon sehr alt, aber ich mag sie immer noch.
Die Sartseite wird seit neuestem nicht mehr richtig angezeigt.
Ich habe eine transparentes und ein schwarzes gif als Hintgrundbilder verwendet, um einen Mouseover zu erzeugen. Bisher wurden sie immer angezeigt - jetzt nicht mehr. Weiß jemand Rat ich habe schon verschieden Doctypes in die Datei eingegeben, aber das hat nichts gebracht. Vielleicht weiß jemand Rat?

Hier ist der Quellcode:


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />

<style type="text/css">
<!--
h1 {
	font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 75px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #000000;
	vertical-align: middle;
	position: absolute;
}
h4 {
	font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 75px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #000000;
	line-height: 75px;
	display: inline;
	padding-left: 30px;
}
/*-----------------*/
.balken1 {
	height: 20%;
	width: 100%;
	top: 0%;
	position: absolute;
	vertical-align: middle;
}
.balken2 {
	height: 20%;
	width: 100%;
	vertical-align: 50%;
	line-height: 100%;
	top: 20%;
	position: absolute;
}
.balken3 {
	height: 20%;
	width: 100%;
	vertical-align: 50%;
	line-height: 100%;
	top: 40%;
	position: absolute;
}
.balken4 {
	height: 20%;
	width: 100%;
	vertical-align: 50%;
	line-height: 100%;
	top: 60%;
	position: absolute;
}

.balken5 {
	height: 20%;
	width: 100%;
	vertical-align: 50%;
	line-height: 100%;
	top: 80%;
	position: absolute;
}

/*-----------------*/
.menu1 {
	margin: 0px;
	padding: 0px;
	height: 20%;
	width: 100%;
	top: 0%;
	overflow: hidden;
	position: absolute;
}
a.menu1:link {
	background-image: url(bilder/black.gif);
	text-decoration: none;
}
a.menu1:visited {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/black.gif);
}
a.menu1:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/transp.gif);
}
a.menu1:active {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/transp.gif);
}

/*-----------------*/
/* <div class="balken1"><table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr><td valign="middle"><h4>PHOTOGRAPHY</h4></td></tr></table></div>
  */
.menu2 {
	margin: 0px;
	padding: 0px;
	height: 20%;
	width: 100%;
	top: 20%;
	overflow: hidden;
	position: absolute;
}
a.menu2:link {
	background-image: url(bilder/black.gif);
	text-decoration: none;
}
a.menu2:visited {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/black.gif);
}
a.menu2:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/transp.gif);
}
a.menu2:active {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/transp.gif);
}
.menu3 {
	margin: 0px;
	padding: 0px;
	height: 20.1%;
	width: 100%;
	top: 39.9%;
	overflow: hidden;
	position: absolute;
	border-width: 0px;
}
a.menu3:link {
	background-image: url(bilder/black.gif);
	text-decoration: none;
}
a.menu3:visited {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/black.gif);
}
a.menu3:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/transp.gif);
}
a.menu3:active {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/transp.gif);
}
.menu4 {
	margin: 0px;
	padding: 0px;
	height: 20.1%;
	width: 100%;
	top: 59.9%;
	overflow: hidden;
	position: absolute;
}
a.menu4:link {
	background-image: url(bilder/black.gif);
	text-decoration: none;
}
a.menu4:visited {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/black.gif);
}
a.menu4:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/transp.gif);
}
a.menu4:active {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/transp.gif);
}

.menu5 {
	margin: 0px;
	padding: 0px;
	height: 21.1%;
	width: 100%;
	top: 79.9%;
	overflow: hidden;
	position: absolute;
}
a.menu5:link {
	background-image: url(bilder/black.gif);
	text-decoration: none;
}
a.menu5:visited {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/black.gif);
}
a.menu5:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/transp.gif);
}
a.menu5:active {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(bilder/transp.gif);
}
body {
	margin: 0px;
	padding: 0px;
	overflow: hidden;
	
}


-->
</style>
</head>

<body>
<div class="balken1"><table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr><td valign="middle"><h4>PHOTOGRAPHY</h4></td></tr></table></div>
<a class="menu1" href="frameset2.htm" target="_parent"><img src="bilder/transp.gif" alt="1" border="0" /></a>  
<div class="balken2"><table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr><td valign="middle"><h4>GRAPHIC</h4></td></tr></table></div>
<a class="menu2" href="frameset1.htm" target="_parent"><img src="bilder/transp.gif" alt="1" border="0" /></a> 
<div class="balken3"><table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr><td valign="middle"><h4>FILM</h4></td></tr></table></div>
<a class="menu3" href="frameset3.htm" target="_parent"><img src="bilder/transp.gif" alt="1" border="0" /></a> 
<div class="balken4"><table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr><td valign="middle"><h4>I LIKE</h4></td></tr></table>
</div>
<a class="menu4" href="frameset4.htm" target="_parent"><img src="bilder/transp.gif" alt="1" border="0" /></a> 
<div class="balken5"><table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr><td valign="middle"><h4>INFO</h4></td></tr></table>
</div>
<a class="menu5" href="frameset5.htm" target="_parent"><img src="bilder/transp.gif" alt="1" border="0" /></a> 
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## tombe (8. Februar 2013)

Zwei Sachen wären sehr hilfreich.

1) wenn du genauer beschreibst was jetzt ncht mehr stimmt/nicht mehr geht. Werden die Bilder gar nicht mehr angezeigt oder geht der mouseover-Effekt nicht mehr?

2) wenn du deinen Code richtig formatieren würdest, z.B. mit "[ HTML ] ... [ / HTML ]".

Aber abgesehen davon. Bist du dir sicher da nicht verändert wurde was den Fehler verursachen könnte!?


----------



## fidessi (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo tombe,

die Hintergrund-Bilder werden nicht mehr angezeigt. (black.gif)
Es ist zwar noch auf dem Server und auch durch den direkten Pfad zugänglich. Allerdings wird es dann in FF weiß angezeigt, wenn man es runterlädt, ist allerdings schwarz so wie es sein soll.

Was Du mit Code richtig formatieren meinst, verstehe ich leider nicht: die äußeren html Tags sind jeden falls genau so. 

Das Gif wurde auch nicht verändert.

Das ganze soll so sein: ein Link (bzw. die Links) ist ein großer schwarzer Balken, der bei Mouse over verschwindet/ ausgetauscht wird und dann den Link in schwarzer Schrift auf weißem HG darstellt.
Ich hoffe, ich habe das verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## darksider3 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo, in Richtung ende kommt diese zeile: 
	
	
	



```
background-image: url(bilder/black.gif);
}
```
Sieht also richtig aus. Kann es sein, dass der Server oder der Client(Derjenige der darauf zugreift) nicht die Rechte zum ansehen/zugreifen hat?
Falls du ein Linux/Unix Server besitzt genügt hier ein einfach chmod 0777 PFAD/bilder/black.gif .
**EDIT**
Sieht dann so aus als ob der Client nicht das Recht hat auf dem Server auszuführen, sondern nur zu lesen(eventuell auch schreiben).
**/EDIT**
Eventuell noch mit einem Sudo, oder aber über ein FTP-Programm, welches dir die Rechte am Bild anzeigt und ändert...ich benutze für sowas immer FileZilla. Ansonsten fällt mir persönlich aber kein Fehler in deinem Code ein, ausser der Fehlenden-Thread Formatierung


----------

